# is my 73 lemans sports coupe worth anything?



## calioak510 (Jul 20, 2008)

I just picked up a 73 lemans sports coupe . it is a 400, at. bench seat column shift. runs and drives good. needs some body work and interior work. what do you guys think it is worth if anything? im going to be selling it soon. i know its not a gto but you dont see too many of these any more. just wondering how much you guys think i should sell it for realistically on the forums or on ebay. it is a california car.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Pricing a car like yours is somewhat subjective. A lot depends on the potential buyer. Is this the kind of car they have been looking for or do they like the body style. I have seen some very nice mid 70s lemans and GTOs.

In the shape yours is in, I honestly wouldn't expect a whole lot of money because the expense required to get it back in nice shape will be more than the value of the car, thus the subjective part. When you like a car, you fix it up for yourself, not expecting to get your money back.

Dale,


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
...and those wheels need to go!!


----------



## calioak510 (Jul 20, 2008)

im not trying to get rich off it. i just saw it for sale and it wasnt very much. i could always junk it to get my money back but i think it is worth more than that...i have a 72 gto and a 64 lemans convertible so i know what the good ones are but this 73 lemans isnt too bad and its gotta be rare... what do you guys think i should ask for it maybe is a better question... 2000? 1500? 1000? more? less? ... btw the rims are coming off...


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

calioak510 said:


> im not trying to get rich off it. i just saw it for sale and it wasnt very much. i could always junk it to get my money back but i think it is worth more than that...i have a 72 gto and a 64 lemans convertible so i know what the good ones are but this 73 lemans isnt too bad and its gotta be rare... what do you guys think i should ask for it maybe is a better question... 2000? 1500? 1000? more? less? ... btw the rims are coming off...


Sorry, didn't mean to talk beneath you. You obviously know cars then. Thought you were a first time old car buyer.......

Gold Book Price Guide values:

2D COLONNADE SPORT CPE 1973-75 400/170 V8 
Fair $2,800
Good $4,800
Excellent $8,500
Show $13,000
Loan $4,200


----------



## calioak510 (Jul 20, 2008)

haha no prob. yeah i would be pretty mad if this was my only old school. i saw a 4 door one of these on ebay like a week ago and it actually got bid to 515 dollars...so a coupe must be worth a few bucks more. a few years ago i would never have bought one of these but now you just dont see them any more and since i am in california if i see a good old car that i think someone might want i put it on ebay and someone back east will want it just because it has no rust... there is a little on the fender bottoms but thats about all. it would be a good gto clone but where do you find a 73 gto hood? haha they must be pretty rare


----------



## mhamlin63 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm looking for tail lights and interior


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

mhamlin63 said:


> I'm looking for tail lights and interior


Welcome aboard.
This thread is nearly 5 years old; you would probably have better response if you started a thread listing what you need in the "Parts wanted" section.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jmt455 said:


> Welcome aboard.
> This thread is nearly 5 years old; you would probably have better response if you started a thread listing what you need in the "Parts wanted" section.


After 20 posts of course.


----------

